

Sausage ceasefire may not end war between China's noodle kings - r0h1n
http://www.reuters.com/article/2013/10/09/china-noodles-idUSL4N0HQ07920131009

======
shubb
So this is interesting - unable to compete on price, because a low price
products are not trusted to be safe, they compete on free products (as a proxy
for a discount).

Doesn't this make any agreement to stop offering giveaways akin to price
fixing?

------
OhhHeyTyler
" Whilst Uni-President is pulling back for now, analyst Nice Wang at Yuanta
Securities in Shanghai said the price battle may not be over"

heh

On a more serious note, i think it is much better for the consumers if the
major players in the fast food game are keeping product quality at a
relatively constant level whilst giving away free things (Opposed to the
american method of making food quicker and cheaper)

~~~
michael_h
I don't think prepackaged noodles with soup flavoring can get much quicker or
cheaper...and 'quality' is not something I'd associate with them. Have a look
at the nutritional information on a pack - it's horrifying even before you
realize that the package contains _two servings_.

~~~
OhhHeyTyler
Wow, I've eaten a lot of maruchen in my life, and i feel like a pretty healthy
guy, but man that reads like poison. I wonder if there is a difference in
quality/nutrition between american/western instant noodles and Chinese.

~~~
michael_h
They are virtually identical, bar the packaging. Any fried noodle is going to
be nutritionally atrocious.

EDIT: for the curious, a package of instant ramen has 14g of fat (7 saturated)
and 1660mg of sodium. Somewhat surprisingly, it has ~8g of protein. For
comparison, that's half the fat of a big mac, but twice the sodium.

------
drharris
This title deserves an award.

~~~
laumars
It's certainly one of the weirder titles I've read on HN (and off HN too for
that matter)

~~~
drharris
Seriously, it's a work of art in itself. Reuters tends to be a bit more
formulaic and boring with titles, but I can't imagine a better one for this
piece.

